# Stop clinging.



## Dennis1963 (Oct 23, 2007)

Why did Jesus tell Mary to, "stop clinging to Me"? NASB, or in the KJV "Touch Me not"?----For I have not yet ascended to the Father.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

Dennis1963 said:


> Why did Jesus tell Mary to, "stop clinging to Me"? NASB, or in the KJV "Touch Me not"?----For I have not yet ascended to the Father.


I had always taken it to mean that "the clinging" was not the proper "approach" until Christ ascened to God the Father where he would become the Great High Priest, Mediator, and Advocate.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 23, 2007)

Aptou (aptomai) is a present continuous imperative. Many of us, once we experience a spiritual "mountain top" moment, we would much rather keep it going then returning to the testings of normal life in the valley. Mary lost Jesus once, she was not excited about the prospect of losing him again. Jesus, on the other hand, admonishes Mary not to hang onto him (not to refrain from touching a resurrected body), but to let him go and assume his new role. In his going, there would be the coming of the Holy Spirit who would bless the disciples with a permanent indwelling.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 24, 2007)

Dennis1963 said:


> Why did Jesus tell Mary to, "stop clinging to Me"? NASB, or in the KJV "Touch Me not"?----For I have not yet ascended to the Father.



Basically, because He was going to ascend to the Father's right-hand. He was no longer going to be physically present with them.


----------

